# Blue Moon Beer



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...so on Friday I head to the grocery store to make sure we have the needed essentials for the weekend. Michelob Light and Blue Moon for the wif. So I head to the beer section and they have...get this...

pumpkin beer...

Yep...Pumpkin beer. Blue Moon has Pumpkin Beer....so guess what.

I bought it. why?? mostly cuz im a goober. So I broke it open and it taste like pumpkin dark ale. interesting. last time I buy it, but it was something I can chalk off my list of things I havent done. 

Pumpkin Beer.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw that! Gotta get me a sixer for the 31st


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I do like pumpkin beer this time of year, But its really hard to find some that has a good balance of spice and ale flavor. A lot of them just add tons of cloves and cinnamon and it totally kills it. My all time favorite is Ofallon from Missouri. Taste like pumpkin pie in a bottle!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well i have to admit...its not the worst thing ive had.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a six of that the other day. not my favorite


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Pumpkin beer just doesn't sound too good!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

The question is should others bother trying it?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well ill say this...it has a place...its not really bad, just a subtle flavor of pumpkin. Reminds me of Killians a little or a dark ale.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i was dissapointed by blue moon's harvest moon (i believe thats what they call the pumpkin ale). I find myself more of a fan of Great Lakes Octoberfest pumpkin ale. local ohio brewery, makes some great brews!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ill bet...living in South Florida, there were a few micro brewerys...I loved to go to them. In Lakeland, there arent many...sigh...back to Mich Lite


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> I had a six of that the other day. not my favorite


Couldn't of been that bad if you had the whole six!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I picked up a sixer of it last night. Pretty tasty. I do like the Dogfish Head Punkin Ale better though.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nyisles said:


> Couldn't of been that bad if you had the whole six!


Agreed.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Wish I had read this post before I posted a topic asking for a recommendation on a good Pumpkin Ale (LOL).

Anyway, my favorite Pumpkin Ales are Smutty Nose, Post Road, and Sarnac. Just bought a 6 of Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale (a Michelob product) last night but haven't tried one yet.

First time I had Pumpkin Ale was two years ago at the Buffalo Brew Fest. They had Post Road Pumpkin Ale there, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

No thank you.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't knock it until you'vr tried it. Pumpkin ale is mighty tasty. If you read up on it, the early settlers when making beer often used pumkin and other fruits in brewing beers.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I've tried it before. I have a buddy who really likes fruity beer. I had it there along with some Apricot Ale.

I'm not knocking it, just not for me I guess.

This coming from a guy who has a Pabst Blue Ribbon label as his avatar.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Apricot ale I don't like, so I'm with you on that. My wife likes Long Trail Blackberry Wheat beer, which I really do not go for all that much.

Years ago in a restaurant column in the Buffalo News they reviewed this German rester aunt near me, and the review mentioned how great this special strawberry German beer the rester aunt served was. When I finally vistaed the place and tried it, it was awful. I didn't taste ANY strawberries. I was like I was drinking saltwater, Just horrible. I don't think I even finished the bottle. I ordered a Canadian beer called Trapper, which helped wash the taste of that other crap out of my mouth.


----------

